# CLOSED



## UwU Dami (Apr 20, 2020)

Chief is crafting a scarecrow DIY in my island! The only thing that I'm asking you to bring is _*ANY *_Spare DIY Recipe you have! (No Bunny Day Please!  ) Please wait for everyone to receive the recipe and then you may all leave through the airport so it doesn't glitch out! I will be inviting people in groups of 3-4!


----------



## Jazminur (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Jay but not that one (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi there! Could I stop by?


----------



## Saralie (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 20, 2020)

aaaaaa why is the forum suddenly hosting three different diys i don't have yet at once!!!!

im interested please but in another town right now but i'll be back asap!

edit: back now ;u; thank you for the opportunity


----------



## baobei (Apr 20, 2020)

i'd love to stop by!


----------



## xchristy (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi I I would love to stop by! I’ll bring a spare diy


----------



## Jetser_Halo (Apr 20, 2020)

Nvm


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 20, 2020)

interested!


----------



## DeviumStella (Apr 20, 2020)

Interested in coming by if possible still, I have these DIYs available: bamboo bench, bamboo noodle slide, light bamboo rug and tiki torch if you want any of those.


----------



## once (Apr 20, 2020)

I'll search through my DIY and bring something good! (Ie not bunny day lol)


----------



## stargurg (Apr 20, 2020)

interested!


----------



## macosta (Apr 20, 2020)

would like to stop by!


----------



## necronoia (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd love to stop by as well


----------



## Edge (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi, my I visit?


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 20, 2020)

love to come


----------



## drchoo (Apr 20, 2020)

Would like to visit and will bring a spare DIY


----------



## kuri (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## Bravedart (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi can I please come?


----------



## UwU Dami (Apr 20, 2020)

Chief is still crafting just be patient!


----------



## goldenapples (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi! Can I come?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 20, 2020)

Love to stop by if he's still crafting! Thanks!


----------



## UwU Dami (Apr 20, 2020)

He still is! Just a couple people on the queue!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 20, 2020)

I’d like to come when you’re open!


----------



## Noushky_poushky (Apr 20, 2020)

I’d like to come by if there’s still time please


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 20, 2020)

hey can i come by pls


----------



## eSSentrikGirl (Apr 20, 2020)

can i please come?! thank you so much!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Apr 20, 2020)

Are you still accepting people? If so I'd like to come please!


----------



## UwU Dami (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes Still Am! Just wait a couple of mins!


----------



## eSSentrikGirl (Apr 20, 2020)

thanks!


----------



## mhskala (Apr 20, 2020)

interested!


----------



## GumbleGoopus (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to get in line!


----------



## UwU Dami (Apr 20, 2020)

The queue is completely empty if i missed anyone let me know!


----------



## Kiikay (Apr 20, 2020)

hiii i would like to visit if he is still crafting!


----------



## Kindra (Apr 20, 2020)

I would love to visit please!!


----------



## Aquichi (Apr 20, 2020)

I am very interested.


----------

